# What can I do?



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

I need help!
I love my walking. I walk too and from the office from the station everyday (35 mins each way) and walk to the high street at the weekend (30 mins each way) and when the weather is dry me and my friend will sometimes do about 10 miles on a sunday. I also do several charity walks during the year ranging from 6 miles to 30 miles.
The past few times I have done some of my regular walks my bloods have really dropped. Like the other day dropping to 4.2.
Today I walked up to the high street and home again. My BG was at 9.9 before I left home, walked up High street and round shops popped into chemist and got prescription and felt shaky, walked home and tested down to 4.4. Was only out for just over 1 hour.
Is there anything that I can do to stop this happening? Ive already signed up for a 10k, 25k and a marathon next year and I'm determined to do them all! But don't want to feel funny!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Dec 12, 2015)

I could be wrong here but it looks like a very good excuse for a milky coffee while in town - but like I said - I could be totally wrong.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 12, 2015)

You've got to remember that diabetes is predictable and controllable.... not!

People that say that to me are likely to get a slap


----------



## Northerner (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like you just need a bit of a top up when off for a walk - a banana or apple maybe, or perhaps something like a Belvita biscuit - I find those pretty good for giving me a little extra slow-carb release  It's possible that your levels, now that they have been recovering for some time, might be sustainable on less medication. I would try the 'top-up carbs' approach for a little while to see how things go, but if you get regular lows then have a word with the GP about changing or reducing your medication  It's quite normal for levels to drop due to exercise - if I am out for a long run I need to top up with a jelly baby every couple of miles - it's something you learn to deal with through experience


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 12, 2015)

I think your body needs time to adjust to the lower levels you are now experiencing.  4.4 and 4.2 are still within acceptable limits.  Often, bigger and quicker drops can have more noticeable effects.  Agree with Northerners advice about slow release carb before exercise and topping up as you go along.  It can be a bit of trial and error but you'll get there eventually.  The runsweet site is pretty good for advice on exercise - whether it's a simple walk to the shops or a marathon.

http://www.runsweet.com/AvoidingHypos.html

Good luck with the 10 and 25k and marathon.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 12, 2015)

I agree with having slow release top up carbs before you go out and suggest you take a top up treat with you or pop in for a coffee and cake while you are out


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks for the tips everyone. I'm doing the 10k at the end of January so fingers crossed.
P.s. thanks for moving to correct place.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 12, 2015)

WELL DONE for being active . Those numbers are very good (bit low). Take a bottle of high carb out with you. Cycle shops sell chew bars & energy drinks. Keep at it & good luck !


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

When I've done the long walks in the past, 25km and marathon length, I normally have protein energy bars with me. But these were done before finding out about my diabetes. Hopefully when it comes to January I'd I've ironed out all the probs. I want to add to my medal collection!


----------



## KookyCat (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm a walker Stitch, walk pretty much everywhere and love a good long walk, and without exception it sends me lower than I'd like.  I take mini shortbread and oat biscuits with me and have a bit of a nibble as I walk.  Nairns do nice sweet and savoury versions, although I prefer the cheese ones.  If I eat lunch when out I also do more carb and less insulin.  I'm not a fan of sweets so I try hard to avoid the jelly babies, so sometimes I have a sugar in coffee to top up.  I'm pretty sorted with it now, although it irritated me at first.  The trick is to know you'll use insulin more effectively (whether you're making it or injecting it) and heading it off at the pass for me. I nibble an oat biscuit every couple of hours,  can't run anymore because of wonky joints but I'd guess I'd need a sugary drink to sip for that!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

Thanks kooky.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 12, 2015)

I prefer Nairn's oat cheese bisciuts too.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 12, 2015)

Agree with what's been said.

Question - when is El Doc going to check on you again after adding the Gliclazide?  Because 1. - make a note of every time you go wobbly, even if you are above 4 when you test and show him and 2. - if it starts dropping below 4.0 you defo don't need as much Glic. so may need to see him sooner rather than when originally planned.

Question for anybody
Does anyone know if they are SR, or could you use a pill cutter to lop a bit off? - bit random unless it's exactly half - but at least you'd be reducing it gradually, same as you would with insulin, which had been temporarily added to get someone (ie. not Stitch) 'over the hump'?


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm back on new years eve to see the doc. I've been keeping a note of all my readings, esp of the wobbly numbers.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I'm a walker Stitch, walk pretty much everywhere and love a good long walk, and without exception it sends me lower than I'd like.  I take mini shortbread and oat biscuits with me and have a bit of a nibble as I walk.  Nairns do nice sweet and savoury versions, although I prefer the cheese ones.  If I eat lunch when out I also do more carb and less insulin.  I'm not a fan of sweets so I try hard to avoid the jelly babies, so sometimes I have a sugar in coffee to top up.  I'm pretty sorted with it now, although it irritated me at first.  The trick is to know you'll use insulin more effectively (whether you're making it or injecting it) and heading it off at the pass for me. I nibble an oat biscuit every couple of hours,  can't run anymore because of wonky joints but I'd guess I'd need a sugary drink to sip for that!


That's what I do too. If I am at work in peoples houses & they offer tea. Always have half a sugar . Sweetex when home & switched off.  Good for you keeping active Kooky


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Dec 15, 2015)

I eat a Hobnob (plain, not choc) before going out if I'm going to be doing more than usual exercise like walking or gardening.  For your really long walks you could carry something like flapjack bars to nibble every so often, or those mini packets of raisins in case you start to feel wobbly.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 5, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Thanks for the tips everyone. I'm doing the 10k at the end of January so fingers crossed.
> P.s. thanks for moving to correct place.


Good luck for the 10k


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks, looking forward to doing it. My other halfs mum bought me a bag of jelly babies "just in case" for when i do it!


----------

